# The Vizsla Diet



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

My hubby has lost 5lbs in a little under 2 weeks with diet and exercising Riley. 8) He's walked/run a total of 61.01 miles for December! (Running is without Riley, of course, because she is too young.) I really think someone should write a book called "The Vizsla Diet" or maybe "The Vizsla Lifestyle". If everyone in the US had to exercise a Vizsla every day, we'd all be in great shape! ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I lost 15lbs from walking my puppy in the first 3 months. It is not a bad outcome. Plus being outside more is worth it.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/05/health-and-owning-vizslas.html

"The Vizsla Lifestyle" book would be great _threefsh_. 

They are more than a dog.

Happy healthy trails,
RBD


----------



## RustyBear (Jul 25, 2011)

Great post and congrats to ALL on the weight loss/healthy lifestyle, it truly is refreshing!!!

When we first got Rusty, end of July 2011... I thought my husband and I were doomed since we weren't going to be able to hit the gym like we normally do. WRONG. I've been able to maintain a weight I've only been at when I trained for my first half marathon a year ago.... I never thought I would be at this weight unless I was doing marathons, etc... All I needed was my crazy baby Rusty.... Like others, I can't believe how much I really did used to SIT and be lazy. As much as I like to work out...I've never ran outside past Oct (we live in MN) my whole life.....now there isn't a temp or weather condition that keeps us from "suiting up" to get outside. Christmas was filled with LOTS of Under Armour Coldgear products, lol.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

RustyBear said:


> Christmas was filled with LOTS of Under Armour Coldgear products, lol.


Same here RustyBear. My wife has the early morning shift with Elroy, walk/run at 5:30 AM. I bought her some cold weather layering stuff from EMS, good socks, and another pair of new running shoes. We've been lucky here in PA as it's just starting to get cold. We just need to find a good jacket for Elroy because he seems to absolutely hate the cold.

I dropped 30 pounds last year before we adopted Elroy, but he has definitely helped me keep it off, and I'm planning on picking up the weights again this year, he's so **** strong!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

every year during the autumn salmon run I usually lose about half a stone and regain it again in 2-3 weeks.....I wonder why I've not regained it yet this year :


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

I agree, Vs are a great maintenance (eating and exercising) program. Also great for family time - we do more 'outdoor' activities together. Quite fun.

Best reward, my husband has stopped counter surfing - he needs to be a good role model for Coco ;D. And we always eat at the dinner table - not on the couch. So thrilled!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I lost 16 lbs since April 2011 ???


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats everyone! The hubby is on a hike this morning with Riley and to-date has now lost 10lbs. ;D We've both been out in nature more these past few months than we have in the last couple of YEARS. I LOVE it! While other people are going to clubs and bars for fun, we go to the beach and into the hills. There is something so amazing about watching a V run in nature.

http://youtu.be/4tdRL_XQ_1A


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Threefsh,

You are SOOOOOOOOOOO addicted. 8)

You'll have to go hiking with Bailey and Chloe and me one weekend soon. Riley is getting old enough.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/05/4-hours-of-vizsla-wanderlust.html

RBD


----------

